# How to have Paph. micranthum hold a spike



## scottbjd (Jun 22, 2020)

Hello this is my first post!
I have a Paph. micranthum for about 3 years now that has tried to make a bud twice and aborted before the stem could grow. The plant is trying once again to make a bud and I don't know what to do to save it.
I grow under lights and in a grow tent since March. I am keeping my Paphs wetter now but days consistently go to 30C (86F) even with AC. Night temps are 22-24C (72-76F). Plant has good roots but clearly wants to bloom. The moss is just a top dressing for extra humidity.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jun 22, 2020)

The only advise that I can give you is that once you water it make sure the water doesn't stay in the sheath. I currently have a armeniacum in sheath and that is what I'm doing. We can't control temps. all the time. Here we are having a heat wave. Was 93 degrees F. today. Just keeping the moss wet and the sheath dry. Hope others can chime in as we all need to learn.


----------



## scottbjd (Jun 22, 2020)

Good advice. The leaf around the sheath is still tightly closed.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 22, 2020)

I think the heat may be your problem. Can you sit it close to a fan or cooler?


----------



## scottbjd (Jun 23, 2020)

Thanks
I already have it close to the shelf fan.


----------



## monocotman (Jun 24, 2020)

Agreed. These temperatures seem to be very high for a successful flowering. Not a problem for growing.
David


----------



## dodidoki (Jun 25, 2020)

I think sphagnum is not the best choice for micranthum.It likes drier condition, but it just my experience.Good luck!


----------



## scottbjd (Jun 27, 2020)

It is just a top dressing with bark beneath. I am not sure it is necessary for this species.


----------



## scottbjd (Jul 31, 2020)

Here's an update on the Paph micranthum. No sign of aborting the bloom yet but I think there is still a lot of waiting. I can not see that there is another leaf inside that likely holds the bud.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jul 31, 2020)

Sorry to have to report that my bud blasted. However, on the positive side I have another armeniacum in sheath. If it doesn't form a bud for a couple of months I'll be all set.


----------



## BrucherT (Aug 1, 2020)

Are you feeding with calcium? I think they need Cal-Mag to bloom. Also, what everybody else said about not watering the leaves is true but I advise misting with RO water in the area — not to wet the plant, but to raise the humidity of the grow — every morning. Do you have a hygrometer? You want to get up around 70% humidity, at least for a few hours of the day.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 2, 2020)

Watering is very important in my limited experience. I would not allow the pot to go bone dry (no more than one day, as soon as I know that the pot is dry, it is watered well) once I spot any signs of sheath and I do this until I have an open bloom. I see that the sheath is just appearing in the center on your plant. It could emerge without pause but all of mine took many months from the first sight of an emerging sheath (some time in the fall) to an open bloom (around April). The sheath would sit low for a few months until around March, then suddenly it would grow quickly in just about one month or so.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Aug 2, 2020)

Mine are growing in net pots with straight sphagnum moss. Checked every day and misted or watered if needed. I also bow out the sheaths or buds if I know they are there.


----------



## scottbjd (Aug 2, 2020)

BrucherT said:


> Are you feeding with calcium? I think they need Cal-Mag to bloom. Also, what everybody else said about not watering the leaves is true but I advise misting with RO water in the area — not to wet the plant, but to raise the humidity of the grow — every morning. Do you have a hygrometer? You want to get up around 70% humidity, at least for a few hours of the day.


I am actually out of a fertilizer with Cal-Mag but I hope to get some soon. I am using some nutrient treatments (Kelp extract) which should have at least some micro-nutrients, also I spike the media with crusher oyster shell. The humidity is usually in the 60s but I am try misting more. Thanks


----------



## scottbjd (Aug 2, 2020)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Watering is very important in my limited experience. I would not allow the pot to go bone dry (no more than one day, as soon as I know that the pot is dry, it is watered well) once I spot any signs of sheath and I do this until I have an open bloom. I see that the sheath is just appearing in the center on your plant. It could emerge without pause but all of mine took many months from the first sight of an emerging sheath (some time in the fall) to an open bloom (around April). The sheath would sit low for a few months until around March, then suddenly it would grow quickly in just about one month or so.


Thanks for the advice I will keep it a little wetter!


----------

